# New Tow "vehicle" For Outback 5Er.



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Questions:

Not sure where to buy the hitch. Is that something I can get from e-trailer?

Should he install some air bags?

Are the trailer tires flat?

How much alcohol did this take to complete?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1681472461971486


----------



## bob91yj (Jun 12, 2018)

Wow...just WOW.


----------

